# محدش فاهمنى .....؟؟؟؟



## KOKOMAN (3 ديسمبر 2008)

(( محدش فاهمنى ))​

(( أنت مش فاهمنى .........)) كام مرة قلت الجملة دى ولمين ؟؟ ياترى اللى قدامك فعلا مش هو اللى فاهمك ولا انت اللى مش عارف توصله اللى جواك ؟
ولا أنت مش فاهم نفسك أساساً ـ ودى تبقى مصيبة يا معلم ولو انها طايلة معظم الناس دلوقتى ـ وبتتهم اللى حواليك بعدم فهمك ؟ 
طبعا كله بيقول ( إيييييه الحكاية ؟؟ ))
الحكاية مع برناردشو ........عارفينه ؟
ده كاتب إنجليزى ... 
مرة كده قال ـ بس محدش يسألنى قال لمين ؟ ـ (( محدش عرف يفهمنى غير الخياط بتاعى )) ولما سألوه ـ ومحدش برضه يسأل دول مين ؟- (( ليه يعنى ؟؟ ))
رد وقالهم (( علشان كل ما بروح عنده افصل بدلة جديدة بياخد مقاسى )) 
إستغرب الى حواليه وسألوه (( يعنى إييه ؟؟ ))
قال (( هو فاهم انى بتغير مش كل مرة هبقى ثابت فى حجمى ....))
الإنسان مش آله ثابتة الانسان مجموعة من الانفعالات والمشاعر والاخلاقيات والافكار .... وكل ده قابل للتغيير بتغير الظروف والعوامل اللى حواليه 
......:smil16:.....خدوا بالكم .......:smil16:.....
بلاش نتعامل مع الى حوالينا على انهم الات ونطلب دايما رد فعل ثابت فى كل المواقف اللى بنتعامل معاهم فيها 
ونرجع نقول مش فاهمينى
++++ 
النهارده انا سعيد ردى على موقف معين هيكون غير وانا عندى مشكلة ...
ركزوا فى الموقف ده 
جون له جار اسمه سامح بيتعامل معاه من سنين ضحك ولعب وتهريج 
سامح فى يوم ماشى فى الشارع 
وجون لمحه من البلكونة 
(( أهلا يا سموحة فينك )) 
رد سامح بجدية وقاله (( أهلا أزيك يا جون ...)) ومشى على طول
جون قال لنفسه (( إيه التكبر ده ..فين سامح بتاع زمان ؟؟هو كل اللى يشتغل كده 
فى شغل كويس
يتنطط علينا ....؟؟))
لكن ايه اللى كان ورا رد سامح كده؟؟
الحقيقة ان سامح والدته تعبانه جداً 
وكان مستعجل عاوز يلحق يجبلها دكتور 
............ ..
مش فى كل المواقف أناهو أنا
اصل أنا أحياناً بكون مبسوط 
وأحياناً بكون حزين 
بس المهم انى انسان 
وعاوزك تفهمنى فى الحالتين !!!
************ *
بقول إيه ..... الموضوع شكله هيكبر 
وانا إمممممممم
كفاية كده,,,,,,,,,,​ 
​انت اللى مش فاهم نفسك ولا الناس مش فهماك ​ 
فى انتظار مشاركاتكم ​


----------



## SALVATION (3 ديسمبر 2008)

_



ولا أنت مش فاهم نفسك أساساً​

أنقر للتوسيع...

حقيقى يا كوكو ديه مشكلة لما تحس لمجرد الاحساس انك منعزل عن العالم كلة
ربنا يبعدنا عن الاحساس ده لانة بيتعب جداااااااااااااا
مشكور لطرح الموضوع
تسلم ايدك​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 ديسمبر 2008)

فعلا يا تونى احساس صعب جدا 

انك ماتلقيش انسان يفهمك 

دى بتخلى الانسان ديما مضايق ومخنوق 

وتلقيه بيدور على الشخص الالى يفهمه فى كل الناس الالى قدامه 

ميررررسى لمرووورك يا مان 

ومشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (3 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman موضوعك جميل هو فعلا" قليل انك تلاقي 
حد يفهمك وبذكرك بقصة جحا الى مهما فعلوا ..............
مشكور على الموضوع اخي
سلام المسيح​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 ديسمبر 2008)

ميررررسى على مروووورك يا كليم ​ 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Mor Antonios (3 ديسمبر 2008)

بالفعل الناس بدها الكل يرحب او يتكلم معاها بحيوية ولا يقدرون ظروف الطرف الاخر
هذا الشئ بحصل اكثر شي مع المدرسين فاذا غاب المدرس عن الحصة الطلاب يفرحون!!!! وعندنا يحضر الحصة الثانية لا احد يقول له ...خير استاذ هل انت تعبان...او لم يفكر احد من الطلاب ان يقول له كيفك يااستاذ وكيف اولادك!!!
شكر للموضع ربنا يباركك​


----------



## mero_engel (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل يا كوكو*
*فعلا سعات كتير الواحد بيحس هو مش فاهم هو عايز ايه *
*ودي طبعا بتبقي مشكله كبيره *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## twety (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*كلامك صح يا كوكو*
*بس هو فى نقطتين*
*الاولى الفعل والتانيه رد الفعل*
*كل واحد وحسب شخصيته*

*يعنى*
*على حسب شخصيه كل واحد وطبعه*
*فى ناس تدى عذر للى قدامها وفى ناس تدين اللى قدامها*
*يعنى اللى فى المثال اللى انت قولته*
*سامح كان عنده ظروف وصاحبه ميعرفش*
*كان المفروض صاحبه مادام بيحبه هيديله عذر لانه اكتر واحد فاهمه*
*وحتى لو مكنش اكتر واحد فاهمه*
*كان المفروض يديله عذر*

*وموضوع محدش فاهمنى ده كتير قوى بيحصل*
*وخصوصا الفترة دى*
*افتكر علشان نبتدى نفهم بعض*
*لازم نكون بندى عذر للناس*
*وكمان نحب بعض قوى علشان مش اى حاجه تزعلنا من بعض*

*شكراياكوكو للموضوع الجميل ده*
*سورى للاطاله*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*وكل سنه وانت طيب*


----------



## gra7 7abeby (3 ديسمبر 2008)

:big29::big29:الموضوع جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييل جدا الحقيقه والكلامات عميقه توصل الفهم ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك30:30:30:30:
                    اذكرنى فى صلا تك


----------



## نيفين ثروت (3 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل يا كوكو
ربنا يباركك
صلى لاجلى​


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 ديسمبر 2008)

دي فعلا مشكله
انا اوقات كتير بحس اني مش فاهمه نفسي علشان  اللي قدامي يفهمني
ههههههههههههههههههه
بس اعمل ايه بقي
انا كدا
ميرسي يا كيرو موضوع روعه
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## sondos_m2006 (3 ديسمبر 2008)

الموضوع فعلا هايل ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك مع انى اتشليت فى الحتة بتاعة برنارد شو دى لما قال سبب ان محدش فاهمه غير الخياط بتاعه لكن لما كملت الموضوع للنهاية فهمت كان ايه قصده


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع مهم اوى ياكوكو 

بس بجد ساعات كتيرة اوى بنكون مش فاهمين نفسنا 

يبقى ازاى اطلب من الى قدامى يفهمنى وانا عن نفسى مش فاهم نفسى 

دى حاجة بس بجد لو عاوزين الى قدامنا يفهمنا نبتدى بنفسنا 

ونفهم الى قدامنا ونعزرة لحد ما نفهم واكيد هيجى يوم وهنلاقى الى يفهمنا 

ف كلمة واحد قالهالى قبل كدة ربنا يمسيه بخير 

قالى متزعليش قبل ما تعرفى وتفهمى ايه الى حصل علشان لما تعرفى الى حصل 

وقتها هتحددى مقدار زعلك وهل هيبقى زعل ولا عشم 

وربنا يحافظ علينا كلنا 

بحيك على الموضوع الرائع ده ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 ديسمبر 2008)

mor antonios قال:


> بالفعل الناس بدها الكل يرحب او يتكلم معاها بحيوية ولا يقدرون ظروف الطرف الاخر
> 
> هذا الشئ بحصل اكثر شي مع المدرسين فاذا غاب المدرس عن الحصة الطلاب يفرحون!!!! وعندنا يحضر الحصة الثانية لا احد يقول له ...خير استاذ هل انت تعبان...او لم يفكر احد من الطلاب ان يقول له كيفك يااستاذ وكيف اولادك!!!
> 
> شكر للموضع ربنا يباركك​


 
عندك حق 

كل واحد دلوقتى بقت تهمه مصلحته وخلاص 

مش مهم بقى الشخص ده تعبان الشخص ده حزين 

مش هتفرق معاهم 

ميررررررسى على مرووورك يا انطونيوس 

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 ديسمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل يا كوكو*
> 
> *فعلا سعات كتير الواحد بيحس هو مش فاهم هو عايز ايه *
> *ودي طبعا بتبقي مشكله كبيره *
> ...


 
اكيد طبعا يا ميرو 

ميررررررسى على مرووورك يا باشا


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 ديسمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *كلامك صح يا كوكو*
> *بس هو فى نقطتين*
> *الاولى الفعل والتانيه رد الفعل*
> *كل واحد وحسب شخصيته*
> ...


 

كلام راااااااائع جدا يا تويتى 

ميررررررسى على مرووورك يا تويتى 

وعلى مشاركتك الرائعه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 ديسمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *كلامك صح يا كوكو*
> *بس هو فى نقطتين*
> *الاولى الفعل والتانيه رد الفعل*
> *كل واحد وحسب شخصيته*
> ...


 
كلام جميل يا تويتى 

وده الالى المفروض نعمله 

اننا ندى للانسان عذره يمكن عنده ظروف 

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا تويتى 

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 ديسمبر 2008)

gra7 7abeby قال:


> :big29::big29:الموضوع جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييل جدا الحقيقه والكلامات عميقه توصل الفهم ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك30:30:30:30:
> اذكرنى فى صلا تك


 

ميرررسى على مروووورك 

ومشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 ديسمبر 2008)

نيفين ثروت قال:


> موضوع جميل يا كوكو​
> ربنا يباركك
> 
> صلى لاجلى​


 
ميررررسى على مرووورك يا نيفين 

صلوات العدرا والقديسين تكون معك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 ديسمبر 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> دي فعلا مشكله
> 
> انا اوقات كتير بحس اني مش فاهمه نفسي علشان اللي قدامي يفهمني
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


فعلا يا نيفين دى اصحبت مشكله كبيره 

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا باشا ​ 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 ديسمبر 2008)

sondos_m2006 قال:


> الموضوع فعلا هايل ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك مع انى اتشليت فى الحتة بتاعة برنارد شو دى لما قال سبب ان محدش فاهمه غير الخياط بتاعه لكن لما كملت الموضوع للنهاية فهمت كان ايه قصده


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا سندس​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 ديسمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *موضوع مهم اوى ياكوكو ​*
> 
> _*بس بجد ساعات كتيرة اوى بنكون مش فاهمين نفسنا *_​
> _*يبقى ازاى اطلب من الى قدامى يفهمنى وانا عن نفسى مش فاهم نفسى *_​
> ...


 
كلام جميل يا انجى 

نستنى لغايه لما نعرف السبب وبعد كده نحدد

نقطه  جميله 


ميرررررسى على مروورك يا باشا ​ 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## sameh7610 (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*انا رأى من رأى تويتى 

لازم يكون فى حب

علشان نقدر نعذر اللى قدامنا ونفهمهم

ميرسى اووووى كوكو للموضوع الهام​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*كلامك منطقي وسليم  جدا يا كوكومان انا فعلا رد فعلي وانا سعيدة غير رد فعلي وانا حزينة
دا حتي بيختلف ردي  في مشاركة علي موضوع في المنتدي بيختلف لما بكون مبسوطة عن لما اكون حزينة
موضوع جميل ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## farou2 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة موضوع جميل والحقيقة فيه لا مش محدش فاهمنى لو محدش فهمنى لو كنت فاهم نفسي صح ‏/تخريف/لأ مش تخريف/لو كنت فاهم نفسى اقدر افهم الناس لأني من الناس وفهمت اشياء مختفلة لأسباب مختلفة عنهم فبتوضيح الاسباب يفهمني الناس وانا افهمهم ولو نكر احد فلسبب يختلف عني ولو لم يفهم احد فهو بحاجة ليفهم نفسه ‏‏!‏‏! مش عقده تأمل بسيط الرب معك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 ديسمبر 2008)

فعلا يا كوكو
كتير سمعنا الكلمه دى ويمكن قولناها كمان
بس فعلا الانسان مش اله لان كل يوم ويمكن كل شويه مشاعره بتتغير 
مش هيبقا كل موقف له رد معين وثابت على طول​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 ديسمبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *انا رأى من رأى تويتى ​*
> 
> *لازم يكون فى حب*​
> *علشان نقدر نعذر اللى قدامنا ونفهمهم*​
> ...


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا سامح ​

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *كلامك منطقي وسليم جدا يا كوكومان انا فعلا رد فعلي وانا سعيدة غير رد فعلي وانا حزينة​*
> *دا حتي بيختلف ردي في مشاركة علي موضوع في المنتدي بيختلف لما بكون مبسوطة عن لما اكون حزينة*
> 
> *موضوع جميل ربنا يعوضك*​


 

اكيد طبعا يا رجعا ليسوع 

الانسان لما يكون مبسوط بيختلف تماما لما بيكون حزين 

ميرررررسى على مرووورك ياباشا  

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 ديسمبر 2008)

farou2 قال:


> سلام ونعمة موضوع جميل والحقيقة فيه لا مش محدش فاهمنى لو محدش فهمنى لو كنت فاهم نفسي صح ‏/تخريف/لأ مش تخريف/لو كنت فاهم نفسى اقدر افهم الناس لأني من الناس وفهمت اشياء مختفلة لأسباب مختلفة عنهم فبتوضيح الاسباب يفهمني الناس وانا افهمهم ولو نكر احد فلسبب يختلف عني ولو لم يفهم احد فهو بحاجة ليفهم نفسه ‏‏!‏‏! مش عقده تأمل بسيط الرب معك


 
عندك حق ​الانسان لو فاهم نفسه صح 

هيقدر يفهم الالى قدامه 

ميرررسى على مروووورك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> فعلا يا كوكو​
> كتير سمعنا الكلمه دى ويمكن قولناها كمان
> بس فعلا الانسان مش اله لان كل يوم ويمكن كل شويه مشاعره بتتغير
> 
> مش هيبقا كل موقف له رد معين وثابت على طول​


 
صح يا سويتى 

ميرررررسى على مرووورك 

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله  

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (5 ديسمبر 2008)

لا اخى مش عندى اخى غير كلمه واحدة
انا عقلى بيفكربطريقه والناس بتفكر بطريقه لا افهعمهم ولا يفهموننى كانى من لغه وهم من لغه 
وبيخلق دة مشكله ويحسسنى بانعزال خصوصا لما  مكنتش مقتنع بشئ
موضوع جميل مرسى ليك يسوع يباركك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (5 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> (( محدش فاهمنى ))
> (( أنت مش فاهمنى .........)) كام مرة قلت الجملة دى ولمين ؟؟ ياترى اللى قدامك فعلا مش هو اللى فاهمك ولا انت اللى مش عارف توصله اللى جواك ؟
> ولا أنت مش فاهم نفسك أساساً ـ ودى تبقى مصيبة يا معلم ولو انها طايلة معظم الناس دلوقتى ـ وبتتهم اللى حواليك بعدم فهمك ؟
> طبعا كله بيقول ( إيييييه الحكاية ؟؟ ))
> ...




شكراااااااااا
علي كلماتك
ربنا يبارك يا ك و ك و​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 ديسمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> لا اخى مش عندى اخى غير كلمه واحدة​
> انا عقلى بيفكربطريقه والناس بتفكر بطريقه لا افهعمهم ولا يفهموننى كانى من لغه وهم من لغه
> وبيخلق دة مشكله ويحسسنى بانعزال خصوصا لما مكنتش مقتنع بشئ
> 
> موضوع جميل مرسى ليك يسوع يباركك​


 
بس الانسان بيفضل طول عمره يدور على انسان 

يفهمه ويحس بيه 

ميررررسى على مرووورك يا كيريا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 ديسمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> شكراااااااااا
> علي كلماتك
> ربنا يبارك يا ك و ك و


 
ميررررسى على مرووورك يا بيشو

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2008)

* صعب جدا أن الانسان يفضل على حال واحد والاصعب أننا نبقى مضطرين ندارى حقيقة اللى حاسين بيه عن اللى حوالينا فنبقى مضطرين نضحك وأحنا من جوانا حزين أو بيتألم علشان منضايقش حد .. بجد مووضوع جميل يا كوكو .. ميرررسى وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 ديسمبر 2008)

ميررررسى على مرووورك يا دونا 

فعلا الانسان بيحاول على قد ما يقدر انوا يخبى حزنه 

علشان مايضايقش الناس الالى حواليه 

وتلقيه بيضحك طول الوقت علشان ما يبينش للناس حزنه 

ميرررسى على مروووورك مره تانيه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## monygirl (6 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل فعلا ياكوكو .المشكلة دى بتواجة تقريبا كل الناس حاجة فعلا تستحق ان الواحد يقف عندها يفكر فيها شوية عشان ميظلمش حد ولا يظلم نفسة . ميرسى كتير على موضوعك الجميل


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا مونى ​
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

